# GH lab tests



## 3752

i have compiled all the posts recently placed up by @B-50 on GH testing so that it is easy to find....

Each test was done by injecting 10iu then testing 2hrs after this was carried out in Poland.

GH levels human norm 0----3

*Omnitrope*:



B-50 said:


> genuine omni for polish market
> 
> result after injecting 5 iu
> 
> human norm 0-3
> 
> result 6,39
> 
> View attachment 111682
> View attachment 111683
> View attachment 111684
> View attachment 111684
> View attachment 111685
> View attachment 111686


*Jintropin:*

lab test 0,6 NO GH AT ALL

View attachment 111481
View attachment 111482
View attachment 111483
View attachment 111484


*Strongtropin Generic grey tops:*

g2g
View attachment 111423
View attachment 111424
View attachment 111425


*Kigtropin:*

test result 0,05

View attachment 111487
View attachment 111489


*Yellow Top Generic:*

*
* :cursing:
View attachment 111431
View attachment 111432
View attachment 111433
View attachment 111434


Fake Norditropin SimplexxThailand/Romaniaboth been tested in Poland 2 hr after injection no gh at all so dont waist money on that crap

View attachment 111413
View attachment 111414
View attachment 111415
View attachment 111416
View attachment 111417


*Generic Blue Tops:*

no gh at all big disappointment

View attachment 111428
View attachment 111429
View attachment 111430


*Generic Red tops:*

View attachment 111426
View attachment 111426
View attachment 111427


*Dr Lin 100iu box:*

human norm 0--3

lab test 6,39

g2g:thumb:

View attachment 111636
View attachment 111637
View attachment 111638


*Genetech, Geno:*

human norm 0-3

lab result 6,39

not as cheap but g2g:thumb:

View attachment 111643
View attachment 111644
View attachment 111645
View attachment 111646


----------



## biglbs

Bump,very useful thanks


----------



## B-50

will update few more when get time


----------



## Guest

Not worth the risk unless you're minted imo.


----------



## 3752

Spawn of Haney said:


> Not worth the risk unless you're minted imo.


what risk?


----------



## B-50

pscarb if u can correct grey top are caled Strongtropin


----------



## sorebuttman

good thread

so if i wanted strongtropin i would look for grey tops?

can we ask that about peptides


----------



## 3752

sorebuttman said:


> good thread
> 
> so if i wanted strongtropin i would look for grey tops?
> 
> can we ask that about peptides


you can ask about peptides but not GH


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

Is anyone going to do a test on the hygene pin wheel ones, i would be interested to see how it fairs againsed Dr Lins?


----------



## crazypaver1

So out of the hgh that is g2g what ones have copies that are fakes?


----------



## jones105

be interesting to see rips don...


----------



## RascaL18

So the outcome is that genetech, omni trope, and dr Lin are all dosed correctly?


----------



## Machette

Yup thats what it looks like


----------



## jayDP

Ep labs test would be good


----------



## crazypaver1

jayDP said:


> Ep labs test would be good


There the generic blue tops already been tested mate with a label stuck on


----------



## Dead lee

crazypaver1 said:


> There the generic blue tops already been tested mate with a label stuck on


The generics are not all the same though.. the strongtropin came back g2g which is a generic


----------



## crazypaver1

Dead lee said:


> The generics are not all the same though.. the strongtropin came back g2g which is a generic


One fake is enough for me


----------



## Dead lee

crazypaver1 said:


> One fake is enough for me


Ok.. i could carry on but im not going to clog the thread up with chat, il wait on the hygene pinwheels results


----------



## loganator

got some simplex but completely different thank fk....and working a treat :thumb:


----------



## jayDP

crazypaver1 said:


> One fake is enough for me


So wat were the results for ep?

All blue tops are different art they?


----------



## crazypaver1

jayDP said:


> So wat were the results for ep?
> 
> All blue tops are different art they?


Hit an miss mate no consistancy.

So could get 2month good gh then 3rd bunk, wasting all 3months any alot if cash


----------



## Cheggidy

Jabbed 10iu of omnitropes earlier, identical to the ones in the pic and got no CTS. Is this possible or is mine fake?


----------



## crazypaver1

Cheggidy said:


> Jabbed 10iu of omnitropes earlier, identical to the ones in the pic and got no CTS. Is this possible or is mine fake?


One shot wont cause it mate


----------



## Cheggidy

crazypaver1 said:


> One shot wont cause it mate


What's needed to cause it mate? Is there any other way of telling if its fake? I feel like I'm ****ing in the wind :-/

Just noticed, mine isn't polish it's Austrian onmitrope


----------



## marknorthumbria

Cheggidy said:


> Jabbed 10iu of omnitropes earlier, identical to the ones in the pic and got no CTS. Is this possible or is mine fake?


Just casually jabbing 10iu omnitrope as a tester ! I got tingly fingers in the morning after the first night at just 4iu of dr lins


----------



## Jiminy Cricket

Cheggidy said:


> Jabbed 10iu of omnitropes earlier, identical to the ones in the pic and got no CTS. Is this possible or is mine fake?


I was running omnitrope last year and never got any sides. My mate who was running the same and got it for me did get joint soreness at only 3iu a day so its down to the individual. I always find it odd as I'm only a short lad so not much too me really. I never get sides. I've just finished Dr Lins Hyge and again no sides even at 5 iu a day. I've got 8 boxes of omnitrope arriving tomoz


----------



## Cheggidy

marknorthumbria said:


> Just casually jabbing 10iu omnitrope as a tester ! I got tingly fingers in the morning after the first night at just 4iu of dr lins


I did 5iu yesterday and got nothing so thought why not?

Is that 4iu and then the next day got CTS or straight after you jabbed?

Is there anything else which would affect getting CTS?


----------



## Dead lee

crazypaver1 said:


> Hit an miss mate no consistancy.
> 
> So could get 2month good gh then 3rd bunk, wasting all 3months any alot if cash


You haven't lost 3 months of cash you've lost 1 month.. nothing different happens after 3 weeks to 3 months to 6 months it's consistent slow growth and benefits


----------



## crazypaver1

Dead lee said:


> You haven't lost 3 months of cash you've lost 1 month.. nothing different happens after 3 weeks to 3 months to 6 months it's consistent slow growth and benefits


Its constistancy. Nobody runs gh 2months on 1month on.

And theres a chance the 4 good be sh!t aswell


----------



## Dead lee

crazypaver1 said:


> Its constistancy. Nobody runs gh 2months on 1month on.
> 
> And theres a chance the 4 good be sh!t aswell


I completely agree on consistency, everyone talks as if something specials going to happen after a certain amount of months, it doesn't it's a build up of benefits over those months, if you come off for a month after 6 months you haven't lost 6 months of benefits


----------



## jayDP

crazypaver1 said:


> Hit an miss mate no consistancy.
> 
> So could get 2month good gh then 3rd bunk, wasting all 3months any alot if cash


Argh, ok

Iv never talking hgh before

What about rips (ripatopin I think it's called from ProM)

That's blue top relabelled but loads of people rave on about it being overdosed at 13iu instead of 10iu


----------



## crazypaver1

Dead lee said:


> I completely agree on consistency, everyone talks as if something specials going to happen after a certain amount of months, it doesn't it's a build up of benefits over those months, if you come off for a month after 6 months you haven't lost 6 months of benefits


I agree i was taught gh gains are never lost.


----------



## crazypaver1

jayDP said:


> Argh, ok
> 
> Iv never talking hgh before
> 
> What about rips (ripatopin I think it's called from ProM)
> 
> That's blue top relabelled but loads of people rave on about it being overdosed at 13iu instead of 10iu


How can they know its 13iu?

I thought the tests show wether gh in the vial is there not how much so could be underdoses, overdosed or spot, tests just shows if any traces atall. May be wrong


----------



## jayDP

crazypaver1 said:


> How can they know its 13iu?
> 
> I thought the tests show wether gh in the vial is there not how much so could be underdoses, overdosed or spot, tests just shows if any traces atall. May be wrong


Iv no idea, haha

It's one of the big sponsors on another board, and the mods recon they paid to have it tested

I know they are bound to say that but a lot of none mods say its top stuff, min order is 500iu though


----------



## Cheggidy

Cheggidy said:


> I did 5iu yesterday and got nothing so thought why not?
> 
> Is that 4iu and then the next day got CTS or straight after you jabbed?
> 
> Is there anything else which would affect getting CTS?


Bump


----------



## crazypaver1

Cheggidy said:


> Bump


A to high dose will cause cts vyt over a few weeks and all depends in your natural gh level. If your natural gh level is high then less synthetic gh will set it off.

So cts isnt something to decide upon what your gh is like


----------



## Cheggidy

crazypaver1 said:


> A to high dose will cause cts vyt over a few weeks and all depends in your natural gh level. If your natural gh level is high then less synthetic gh will set it off.
> 
> So cts isnt something to decide upon what your gh is like


So aside from paying to test each cartridge/vial - how else can we tell?

It's such a minefield...


----------



## crazypaver1

Cheggidy said:


> So aside from paying to test each cartridge/vial - how else can we tell?
> 
> It's such a minefield...


It is mate. Original hyges are a good gamble at the moment if your source knows his stuff. Apart from that do alot of research.

Or use peptides instead


----------



## Cheggidy

crazypaver1 said:


> It is mate. Original hyges are a good gamble at the moment if your source knows his stuff. Apart from that do alot of research.
> 
> Or use peptides instead


Meh 

General consensus is that these omnitropes are ok, and seeing Paul's photos/results was reassuring, except mine are from a different country. Just always skeptical.

Thanks for your time mate


----------



## Dead lee

Iv noticed the hygetropin . com .cn haven't been added to the list?


----------



## 3752

crazypaver1 said:


> How can they know its 13iu?
> 
> I thought the tests show wether gh in the vial is there not how much so could be underdoses, overdosed or spot, tests just shows if any traces atall. May be wrong


the serum test just show that GH has been injected there is no calculation to work out how much GH has been used....no matter what the sponsor or mods say



jayDP said:


> Iv no idea, haha
> 
> It's one of the big sponsors on another board, and the mods recon they paid to have it tested
> 
> I know they are bound to say that but a lot of none mods say its top stuff, min order is 500iu though


i think this speaks for it self mate


----------



## Dead lee

Results are in for the Hygene 8 iu pinwheels..

The serum results are 5,49 and contain HGH

There's been some interest in these results so big thanks to @B-50 for getting these tested 

He's asked me to post the results as he has no photos of the product


----------



## Tanarif

Great mate, cheers for this. I've got the exact same batch so immensely curious.

Not entirely sure what the 5,49 represents? May be wrong as I'm not entirely clued up on tests, but I believe the normal HGH serum levels are 0-5 ng/ml, and a strong 10IU should take it to around 30+? 49 does seem quite high though, and not sure on what the 5 is. Also can I ask how long after injecting did you get tested?

Cheers mate


----------



## B-50

human norm is 0-3

test done 2 hr after injecting 8 iu


----------



## 3752

B-50 said:


> human norm is 0-3
> 
> test done 2 hr after injecting 8 iu


But what iu does 3 = ?? If this was known then we could assume with some accuracy what amount of GH is in the vial


----------



## Goldigger

My hyge.cn scored 65.2. ug/l

These hygenes scored 5.49 ng/l

1ug/l = 1000ng/l

Correct my if I'm wrong, these hygene's are [email protected]


----------



## Hotdog147

Goldigger said:


> My hyge.cn scored 65.2. ug/l
> 
> These hygenes scored 5.49 ng/l
> 
> 1ug/l = 1000ng/l
> 
> Correct my if I'm wrong, these hygene's are [email protected]


Interesting

Anyone shed some light on this? @Pscarb


----------



## Xbigdave79

Wasn't the othe viles 10 iu


----------



## 3752

Hotdog147 said:


> Interesting
> 
> Anyone shed some light on this? @Pscarb


i cannot, i have always said Serum tests prove one thing and one thing only, that is what you injected is or is not GH......thats it...

there is nothing about this tests that indicate how many iu you have injected nothing at all and i have asked guys who swear by them and no one can tell me the calculation that is used (if there is one) to convert the Serum test number to IU quantity...

so where as all these test show if the product contains GH non will tell you how much...

if you take the 2 Hyge examples....

the norm for the body is 0-3 no idea what this is in IU but lets assume the higher level is 5iu??

the test carried out by B-50 would indicate that he injected approx 8-9iu??

but the test by goldigger would indicate this amount to be in the 100's of IU??

so both tests are above the highest normal level so both products contain GH how much is anyones guess


----------



## Hotdog147

Pscarb said:


> i cannot, i have always said Serum tests prove one thing and one thing only, that is what you injected is or is not GH......thats it...
> 
> there is nothing about this tests that indicate how many iu you have injected nothing at all and i have asked guys who swear by them and no one can tell me the calculation that is used (if there is one) to convert the Serum test number to IU quantity...
> 
> so where as all these test show if the product contains GH non will tell you how much...
> 
> if you take the 2 Hyge examples....
> 
> the norm for the body is 0-3 no idea what this is in IU but lets assume the higher level is 5iu??
> 
> the test carried out by B-50 would indicate that he injected approx 8-9iu??
> 
> but the test by goldigger would indicate this amount to be in the 100's of IU??
> 
> so both tests are above the highest normal level so both products contain GH how much is anyones guess


Cheers for the explanation mate

Looking at B-50's tests, the ones that contain GH seem fairly consistent in terms of the GH reading but gold diggers seem massively different! Over 10x the reading! Lol

Like you say only proves HGH present, anyone's guess as to how much!


----------



## Dead lee

Could it not be different lab test results? it's a different country after all, the dr lins which goldigger tested were high on our serum tests but only came in at 6,39 in the polish lab?

I think we can gather something from these results because if you look at the ones that tested bunk show under 1 apart from red tops which had 1,55.. these may have had a little HGH..


----------



## Tanarif

Goldigger said:


> My hyge.cn scored 65.2. ug/l
> 
> These hygenes scored 5.49 ng/l
> 
> 1ug/l = 1000ng/l
> 
> Correct my if I'm wrong, these hygene's are [email protected]


Units need to be accounted for - the one posted by Dead Lee is ng/*ml*, whereas yours is in ug/*l*.

As 1ug = 1000ng, and 1l = 1000ml, so 1ug/1l is the same as 1000ng/1000ml

So if yours scored 65.2 ug/l, and his scored 5.49 ng/ml, his one scored 5.49ug/l.

Which is still a lot lower. Looking at the results in the first post that are said to be good to go, they're all at about 6ng/ml, which as above = 6ug/l, similar to the result by Dead Lee here.

These are the results from the first post: 6.39 - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/muscle-research-peptides/111638-hygetropin-cn-lab-test-hyg.png, 6.93 - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/muscle-research-peptides/111646-genetech-genetropin-lab-results-gen.jpg

Looking at the general GH levels in humans, they come at around 30ug/l (30ng/ml) at peak times. (Sources: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Acromegaly_growth_hormone_levels.JPEG, http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?500271-Serum-HGH-Testing#.UWCje5POmf9, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Growth_hormone#Regulation)

So really, either the GH tested here and the GH tested in the first post is all bunk, or something's screwed with the units from this Polish place these results are from.


----------



## vela13

Tanarif said:


> Units need to be accounted for - the one posted by Dead Lee is ng/*ml*, whereas yours is in ug/*l*.
> 
> As 1ug = 1000ng, and 1l = 1000ml, so 1ug/1l is the same as 1000ng/1000ml
> 
> So if yours scored 65.2 ug/l, and his scored 5.49 ng/ml, his one scored 5.49ug/l.
> 
> Which is still a lot lower. Looking at the results in the first post that are said to be good to go, they're all at about 6ng/ml, which as above = 6ug/l, similar to the result by Dead Lee here.
> 
> These are the results from the first post: 6.39 - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/muscle-research-peptides/111638-hygetropin-cn-lab-test-hyg.png, 6.93 - http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachments/muscle-research-peptides/111646-genetech-genetropin-lab-results-gen.jpg
> 
> Looking at the general GH levels in humans, they come at around 30ug/l (30ng/ml) at peak times. (Sources: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Acromegaly_growth_hormone_levels.JPEG, http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?500271-Serum-HGH-Testing#.UWCje5POmf9, https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Growth_hormone#Regulation)
> 
> So really, either the GH tested here and the GH tested in the first post is all bunk, or something's screwed with the units from this Polish place these results are from.


So for the sanity of us all if its ng/ml the numbers are the same as for ug/L and the only ones so far (that I can find) that have decent numbers are Goldiggers tested hygetropin.cn and Goddiggers Gentropin AQx 30iu pens.

hygene	5.49 ng/ml (deadlee)

Strongtropin Generic grey tops: 9.62 ng/ml

Generic Red tops: 1.55ng/ml

Dr Lin 100iu box: 6.39 ng/ml

Genetech, Geno: 6.93 ng/ml

hygetropin.cn 65.2 ug/L (golddigger)

Gen-Troping 30iu pens 34.7 ug/L (golddigger)

http://www.convert-measurement-units.com/conversion-calculator.php?type=density - easy conversion


----------



## B-50

test clearly says what human norm range is 0-3 when lad done test b4 injecting his norm was 0,17! and after gh inj bout 40-50 times higer so where the bunk ??as for the lab its not any private lab its proper registred nhs kind company and if someone had 65 result that different kind of test simple as that


----------



## Xbigdave79

So what's the verdict on the hyge pinwheels gtg?


----------



## B-50

ye the last one on pics works


----------



## sitries

B50. I have still got 1 x ansamone, 1 x ukrainian jinotropin, 1 x hyge.com.cn and 1 x kig here ready for testing if you can PM me your address mate. cheers


----------



## sitries

Im a bit dissapointed that the original hyge has come in with a lower value than DrLins. i thought the originals would be stronger. Im very interested to get the results back for the ukranina Kins as they are getting rave reviews at the moment. Iv been using them at 2iu a day and getting CTS!


----------



## marknorthumbria

sitries said:


> Im a bit dissapointed that the original hyge has come in with a lower value than DrLins. i thought the originals would be stronger. Im very interested to get the results back for the ukranina Kins as they are getting rave reviews at the moment. Iv been using them at 2iu a day and getting CTS!


Dr Lin used to produce the original .. But left .. He's the man


----------



## B-50

sitries said:


> B50. I have still got 1 x ansamone, 1 x ukrainian jinotropin, 1 x hyge.com.cn and 1 x kig here ready for testing if you can PM me your address mate. cheers


iv asked lad hes not bothered to do any more (should have send at first when was sendin one of dead lee) as he said he done lots so he found best for him so looks like that it wit tests unless ill find someone else willin to do


----------



## Tanarif

B-50 said:


> test clearly says what human norm range is 0-3 when lad done test b4 injecting his norm was 0,17! and after gh inj bout 40-50 times higer so where the bunk ??as for the lab its not any private lab its proper registred nhs kind company and if someone had 65 result that different kind of test simple as that


If you look at the left graph here from wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Acromegaly_growth_hormone_levels.JPEG, you'll see that at non-peak times the level of GH is low around 0-3ish, that's when the the body doesn't produce large amounts of GH. But during peak times e.g. the night, it ramps GH levels up to around 30ug. So yes Dead Lee did have 0.17 as his normal level, which is fine, the point is though after injecting GH it should go to a high level, 5.49ug/l isn't high at all, other tests (a whole load can be found here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?500271-Serum-HGH-Testing#.UWCje5POmf9) come up at around 20-30ug.

So really since I'm guessing it's not the units, it looks as it is the original hyge GH - it may well be bunk/underdosed. That's from this test alone however, others may give different results. I have the same pinwheel green tops, I'd like to get mine tested too though I don't know of any places but I am in London so shouldn't be too hard. If anyone knew of any that'd help if they let me know.


----------



## 3752

Tanarif said:


> If you look at the left graph here from wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Acromegaly_growth_hormone_levels.JPEG, you'll see that at non-peak times the level of GH is low around 0-3ish, that's when the the body doesn't produce large amounts of GH. But during peak times e.g. the night, it ramps GH levels up to around 30ug. So yes Dead Lee did have 0.17 as his normal level, which is fine, the point is though after injecting GH it should go to a high level, 5.49ug/l isn't high at all, other tests (a whole load can be found here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?500271-Serum-HGH-Testing#.UWCje5POmf9) come up at around 20-30ug.
> 
> So really since I'm guessing it's not the units, it looks as it is the original hyge GH - it may well be bunk/underdosed. That's from this test alone however, others may give different results. I have the same pinwheel green tops, I'd like to get mine tested too though I don't know of any places but I am in London so shouldn't be too hard. If anyone knew of any that'd help if they let me know.


Everyone knows me opinion of these serum tests, but I can vouch for the 200iu original Hyge kit one thing I know about is GH and the ones I have at the moment are definitely not bunk.........


----------



## Hotdog147

Tanarif said:


> If you look at the left graph here from wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Acromegaly_growth_hormone_levels.JPEG, you'll see that at non-peak times the level of GH is low around 0-3ish, that's when the the body doesn't produce large amounts of GH. But during peak times e.g. the night, it ramps GH levels up to around 30ug. So yes Dead Lee did have 0.17 as his normal level, which is fine, the point is though after injecting GH it should go to a high level, 5.49ug/l isn't high at all, other tests (a whole load can be found here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?500271-Serum-HGH-Testing#.UWCje5POmf9) come up at around 20-30ug.
> 
> So really since I'm guessing it's not the units, it looks as it is the original hyge GH - it may well be bunk/underdosed. That's from this test alone however, others may give different results. I have the same pinwheel green tops, I'd like to get mine tested too though I don't know of any places but I am in London so shouldn't be too hard. If anyone knew of any that'd help if they let me know.


PM @Goldigger I'm sure he had his tests done in London


----------



## Goldigger

The place ive used for GH tests is in wembley..they have other clinics around london.

Google bloodhound online, there site seems to be down at the moment..

You cant book a GH test on their site. I've just turned up first thing in the morning and asked for it, and they've done it straight away.

They will ask if you have eaten, say no not for 8 hours..

They will ask if you have rested, say you have rested in your car for 30mins


----------



## B-50

Tanarif said:


> If you look at the left graph here from wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Acromegaly_growth_hormone_levels.JPEG, you'll see that at non-peak times the level of GH is low around 0-3ish, that's when the the body doesn't produce large amounts of GH. But during peak times e.g. the night, it ramps GH levels up to around 30ug. So yes Dead Lee did have 0.17 as his normal level, which is fine, the point is though after injecting GH it should go to a high level, 5.49ug/l isn't high at all, other tests (a whole load can be found here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?500271-Serum-HGH-Testing#.UWCje5POmf9) come up at around 20-30ug.
> 
> So really since I'm guessing it's not the units, it looks as it is the original hyge GH - it may well be bunk/underdosed. That's from this test alone however, others may give different results. I have the same pinwheel green tops, I'd like to get mine tested too though I don't know of any places but I am in London so shouldn't be too hard. If anyone knew of any that'd help if they let me know.


i had tests done on orginal sandoz direct from chemist these were round 6-7 so stick wit wikipedia mate ill stick to the tests


----------



## Clubber Lang

Pscarb said:


> Everyone knows me opinion of these serum tests, but I can vouch for the 200iu original Hyge kit one thing I know about is GH and the ones I have at the moment are definitely not bunk.........


ditto.

a full 8iu of my originals cripples me the next day.

wouldnt touch the Dr Lins or .com.cn Hyges. Far too many fakes and underdosed kits of these doing the rounds.


----------



## sitries

Tanarif said:


> If you look at the left graph here from wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Acromegaly_growth_hormone_levels.JPEG, you'll see that at non-peak times the level of GH is low around 0-3ish, that's when the the body doesn't produce large amounts of GH. But during peak times e.g. the night, it ramps GH levels up to around 30ug. So yes Dead Lee did have 0.17 as his normal level, which is fine, the point is though after injecting GH it should go to a high level, 5.49ug/l isn't high at all, other tests (a whole load can be found here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?500271-Serum-HGH-Testing#.UWCje5POmf9) come up at around 20-30ug.
> 
> So really since I'm guessing it's not the units, it looks as it is the original hyge GH - it may well be bunk/underdosed. That's from this test alone however, others may give different results. I have the same pinwheel green tops, I'd like to get mine tested too though I don't know of any places but I am in London so shouldn't be too hard. If anyone knew of any that'd help if they let me know.


i think the units that the polish tests have been done in differ from the Uk testing coz nothing B50 has tested has come up above 8, and thats includes pharma omnitrope. maybe his values should be times by ten and then that would bring it up to be in line with your wikidedia test results. Hes tested DrLins, Originals, strongtropin and omnis and they cant all be bunk/underdosed.


----------



## Dead lee

Look at the tests, and make your own mind up

Pharma omnitrope - 6,39 for 5 iu

Strongtropin - 9,62 for 10 iu

Dr lins - 6,39 for 10 iu

Genetech - 6,39 for 10 iu

Hygene green top pinwheels - 5,49 for 8 iu

Red tops - 1,55 for 10 iu

Different lab and different country.. there's enough been tested to get an idea imo


----------



## Papa Lazarou

Am I being simple but different people testing the different kits - I presume its a blood serum result test? Surely how everyone processes the GH will be different meaning the figures are meaningless?

I presume the 200iu kits to go for are these ones?


----------



## crazypaver1

Papa Lazarou said:


> Am I being simple but different people testing the different kits - I presume its a blood serum result test? Surely how everyone processes the GH will be different meaning the figures are meaningless?
> 
> I presume the 200iu kits to go for are these ones?
> 
> View attachment 116934


those arnt originals, originals dont have sticker


----------



## Clubber Lang

crazypaver1 said:


> those arnt originals, originals dont have sticker


those are the copies of the Dr Lins.

got a 200iu kit myself and theyre no where near as strong as Hygene/Originals.

best way to spot an original Hygetropin is the box doesnt come with a sticker, nor does it have any website address on it. It simply has Hygene in the bottom right corner of the box.

the amount of GH brands/versions is crazy now. Minefield.


----------



## marknorthumbria

Clubber Lang said:


> those are the copies of the Dr Lins.
> 
> got a 200iu kit myself and theyre no where near as strong as Hygene/Originals.
> 
> best way to spot an original Hygetropin is the box doesnt come with a sticker, nor does it have any website address on it. It simply has Hygene in the bottom right corner of the box.
> 
> the amount of GH brands/versions is crazy now. Minefield.


The dr lins I got around 1 year ago was beyond the best HGH I've ever used, mates who had the same batch and order as me who have run pharma ( I haven't) said it was better...we were convinced it was Overdosed, I has completely unusable hands first hour of the day at 4iu , never had this since


----------



## Hotdog147

Papa Lazarou said:


> Am I being simple but different people testing the different kits - I presume its a blood serum result test? Surely how everyone processes the GH will be different meaning the figures are meaningless?
> 
> I presume the 200iu kits to go for are these ones?
> 
> View attachment 116934


I'm sure someone will correct me if I'm wrong but I'm pretty sure those are fakes mate....


----------



## Papa Lazarou

They aren't mine, just googled them. At least I know what not to get LOL


----------



## Blindbegger85

I may be repeating someone else on here, but i am a little lost so just thought i would ask

i have the 30iu bottles of omnitrope and all the boxes look the same, however i dont think the bottle has a label on it, until i get home i cant look.

so is this real? and what is CTS?

im currently only doing 2ius a day but have seen some very good signs of leaning up, and have also had a couple of nights with pins and needles in my hands during the night.

i hope im not sounding silly but would rather ask than not understand. thanks ben


----------



## hilly

marknorthumbria said:


> The dr lins I got around 1 year ago was beyond the best HGH I've ever used, mates who had the same batch and order as me who have run pharma ( I haven't) said it was better...we were convinced it was Overdosed, I has completely unusable hands first hour of the day at 4iu , never had this since


This when the tribal tops first came out? When they changed the lids. They were bloody great.


----------



## hilly

Papa Lazarou said:


> Am I being simple but different people testing the different kits - I presume its a blood serum result test? Surely how everyone processes the GH will be different meaning the figures are meaningless?
> 
> I presume the 200iu kits to go for are these ones?
> 
> View attachment 116934


Me n a couple if friends have used them n thought they were pretty decent


----------



## Blindbegger85

Pictures of mine please can you let me know if there genuine?


----------



## Tanarif

Blindbegger85 said:


> I may be repeating someone else on here, but i am a little lost so just thought i would ask
> 
> i have the 30iu bottles of omnitrope and all the boxes look the same, however i dont think the bottle has a label on it, until i get home i cant look.
> 
> so is this real? and what is CTS?
> 
> im currently only doing 2ius a day but have seen some very good signs of leaning up, and have also had a couple of nights with pins and needles in my hands during the night.
> 
> i hope im not sounding silly but would rather ask than not understand. thanks ben


Would suggest you make your own thread with your q's mate, you'll get better responses. Your images look legit but I've never had omnitrope so can't comment, perhaps search around the forum for other omnitrope threads for pics?

CTS is Carpal Tunnel Syndrome - it's a numbness in your hands/fingers, you may have felt it if you've ever used a mouse/keyboard on a computer too long. It's a supposed/common side effect of taking GH, I've never had it but many have. It might be what your pins and needles is? If you are getting side effects like CTS though then you're omni should be good, but as people say it's best to trust your source on your omni as other than testing for levels of GH in a lab you can't really know how good your stuff is.


----------



## Blindbegger85

Tanarif said:


> Would suggest you make your own thread with your q's mate, you'll get better responses. Your images look legit but I've never had omnitrope so can't comment, perhaps search around the forum for other omnitrope threads for pics?
> 
> CTS is Carpal Tunnel Syndrome - it's a numbness in your hands/fingers, you may have felt it if you've ever used a mouse/keyboard on a computer too long. It's a supposed/common side effect of taking GH, I've never had it but many have. It might be what your pins and needles is? If you are getting side effects like CTS though then you're omni should be good, but as people say it's best to trust your source on your omni as other than testing for levels of GH in a lab you can't really know how good your stuff is.


Thanks buddy, all seems good to me so far, you just tend to read into things too much so thought i would just ask the question. this is such a great forum for advice and can help people out loads. im one of those people that will ask questions to find out and just learn by what people say so i do appreciate your reply.

ben


----------



## sitries

Would of been nice to have been able to test the new Ukrainian Jins with same lab in Poland. I really rate them and think they woukd have been high up the list of results, but now swtiching to original hyges due to them being cheaper and less delivery time!!

BTW - just realised looking at the results again that Dr Lins onlt came out higher results wise as it was 10iu injected rather than just 8iu of the hygene! So they are on par!!


----------



## SSJay

Dr Lin is like the Hisenberg of the growth hormone underworld.

Awesome thread.


----------



## monster wanna b

bump


----------



## str4nger

damn, glad im using dr lins 100 iu kit :thumb:


----------



## riloal

Hi, i want to test my hgh. What protocol do you use? Do you pin 10 iu Im or subc? And after the injection how many hours until do the lab test? Thanks


----------



## Dead lee

riloal said:


> Hi, i want to test my hgh. What protocol do you use? Do you pin 10 iu Im or subc? And after the injection how many hours until do the lab test? Thanks


These tests were done after 2 hrs, most the ones iv seen are after 3 hrs, most go 10 iu with IM shot

What are you thinking of testing?


----------



## Mr-Fizzle

If anyone can point in me in the direction of any clinics that can do these tests in north London/herts I will gladly get a load of tests done and post them up. I personally have some original 100iu hyges some .cn's and some genos I want to test. A pm would be much appreciated or of allowed a URL link? Going to crack open a black top hygene 10iu now 

Great thread, with the amount of hgh out there it's great we have this going.


----------



## Superhorse

Blindbegger85 said:


> Pictures of mine please can you let me know if there genuine?
> View attachment 117038
> View attachment 117039
> View attachment 117040
> View attachment 117042


Pretty sure they are the same as mine and from results (injuries etc) I think they are legit but not serum tested them.


----------



## Surfer dude

So no-one has mentioned the kigtropin was that any good ??


----------



## Guest

Surfer dude said:


> So no-one has mentioned the kigtropin was that any good ??


Re labelled Chinese generics mate.


----------



## Guest

Surfer dude said:


> So no-one has mentioned the kigtropin was that any good ??


Which is a shame ad I can get for peanuts.


----------



## Tanarif

So got my Gen-Tropin-AQX from DRS Labs tested last week, sadly results weren't good at all.

I did the first one on a Monday at 1pm, with no GH at all injected. I went for a GH Serum test, I got the IFG level done too for future reference but the GH is what I'm focusing on. It came back as 7.9 ug/L, so this is my base GH level. The reference range is apparently 0.8 ug/L, so not sure how that works.



The next one I took the following Saturday. I injected 15IU Genotropin-Aqx at around 10am, and I injected around 3 and a half hours later at 1.30pm. The results - my GH level was pretty much exactly the same - at 7.8 ug/L. So no real change at all.



All in all, not entirely sure what to make of it. I definitely did research on what test to take - a LOT of people recommended the GH test, and a lot of people backed it up with the tests pharm companies do - I can provide links to other forums posts if anyone wishes to see this. I could do IGF tests but don't think it'd make much of a difference. For the record - my Gen-tropin was stored in the fridge from the moment I got it. *Sadly it seems like DRS's Gen-Topin-Aqx from Biogen-pharma isn't all that*, I've used it before in the past too and didn't really feel anything. If anyone wants anymore details feel free to ask, and I'm happy to give info on places to take the test etc.

Finally I've nothing against Genotropin or DRS (worthy to note that they don't make the GH - Bio-Gen Pharma does), I was hoping it came back good because I really am trying hard to find a source of legit HGH. Just thought I'd post this here to warn people for the future - but this is only one test and others may get it different. I'm also more than happy to take tests for others if they're willing to provide the GH / cover the test cost, because I really, really would like to find a legit GH as I've been using for a while now and am fairly sure most of what I've used is rubbish.


----------



## warsteiner

Thanks for posting the results Tanarif. I was looking at the same product but a bit concerned about the quality as one of the reviews on the site questioned why the negative reviews had been deleted. A lot of the legit GH results that have been posted have levels of 35-39 ug/L so 5 times that of the Genotropin-Aqx. It looks like the product has some GH in it but nowhere as near as it should have and certainly not enough for the price.


----------



## Mark2021

Interesting thanks for that mate

Makes me nervous about my hyge as iv not had a test!

But I trust my source greatly and also others are using the same batch


----------



## thoon

Mark2021 said:


> Interesting thanks for that mate
> 
> Makes me nervous about my hyge as iv not had a test!
> 
> But I trust my source greatly and also others are using the same batch


If you have the Black tops Mark these are here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/235835-black-top-hyge-blood-serum-tests.html


----------



## Mark2021

thoon said:


> If you have the Black tops Mark these are here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/235835-black-top-hyge-blood-serum-tests.html


Nah it's these ones mate


----------



## B.I.G

Tanarif said:


> So got my Gen-Tropin-AQX from DRS Labs tested last week, sadly results weren't good at all.
> 
> I did the first one on a Monday at 1pm, with no GH at all injected. I went for a GH Serum test, I got the IFG level done too for future reference but the GH is what I'm focusing on. It came back as 7.9 ug/L, so this is my base GH level. The reference range is apparently 0.8 ug/L, so not sure how that works.


What would be the cause for your gh level to be so high in the first test?


----------



## Dead lee

Mark2021 said:


> Nah it's these ones mate
> 
> View attachment 133862
> 
> 
> View attachment 133863


They been tested mark.. page 3


----------



## Mark2021

Dead lee said:


> They been tested mark.. page 3


So confusing lol. I may just go with rips but dont want fcking bloat!


----------



## Dead lee

Bloat seems to come with higher dose 10iu ed seems to do the trick for most lol

I ran 45 iu ew with no bloat myself.


----------



## thoon

Mark2021 said:


> Nah it's these ones mate
> 
> View attachment 133862
> 
> 
> View attachment 133863


Them ones are spot on also mate .

The 200iu kits to avoid are the ones with the security sticker


----------



## therock39

Good Afternoon Everyone

I would like some advice from interested people, recently I have met with a guy who I've known for over 20 years for a catch up on life. We ended up on the subject of Jintropin so he went on to tell me that he has been to China and met with some people at Geo Sci regarding setting up an importers licence to import into the UK. He said that all of the stuff comes with a fibrous security number which can be fed into a security section of the Geo Sci s web site and there is an actual video of the product being packed. Apparently it has been shipped in a cooling container as per the instructions direct from the manufacturer

He said that he personally guarantees the product is genuine and he believes that he is the only person in the Uk with the genuine product. I was wanting people's opinion, I am not sure of the legal position as far as this product goes etc etc, can anyone offer any help or advice. I don't mind if you want to email me direct.

Thanks


----------



## Dead lee

therock39 said:


> Good Afternoon Everyone
> 
> I would like some advice from interested people, recently I have met with a guy who I've known for over 20 years for a catch up on life. We ended up on the subject of Jintropin so he went on to tell me that he has been to China and met with some people at Geo Sci regarding setting up an importers licence to import into the UK. He said that all of the stuff comes with a fibrous security number which can be fed into a security section of the Geo Sci s web site and there is an actual video of the product being packed. Apparently it has been shipped in a cooling container as per the instructions direct from the manufacturer
> 
> He said that he personally guarantees the product is genuine and he believes that he is the only person in the Uk with the genuine product. I was wanting people's opinion, I am not sure of the legal position as far as this product goes etc etc, can anyone offer any help or advice. I don't mind if you want to email me direct.
> 
> Thanks


Are you serious.. an importers license into the uk for an illegal banned drug.. :lol:


----------



## therock39

Thanks for your comments, does it not make a difference that he is a chemist?


----------



## Dead lee

therock39 said:


> Thanks for your comments, does it not make a difference that he is a chemist?


So he's a chemist?

What exactly are you trying to ask as im not sure?


----------



## monetwothree

Pscarb said:


> what risk?


So i just acquired access to a full spectrum gas chromatograph i have a friend who owns a chemical engineering lab ... what experience have you seen with testing gh and other peptides in general in a machine like that? and would you be interested in seeing the results for those products that i do have on hand? i wonder if i can test the oils in there?? ....


----------



## thoon

monetwothree said:


> So i just acquired access to a full spectrum gas chromatograph i have a friend who owns a chemical engineering lab ... what experience have you seen with testing gh and other peptides in general in a machine like that? and would you be interested in seeing the results for those products that i do have on hand? i wonder if i can test the oils in there?? ....


Im not sure a spectrum test will tell you the quality of a product like GH it will just tell you what is present in a sample analysed in the machine (might well be wrong ) http://www.chem.arizona.edu/massspec/intro_html/intro.html


----------



## monetwothree

thoon said:


> Im not sure a spectrum test will tell you the quality of a product like GH it will just tell you what is present in a sample analysed in the machine (might well be wrong ) http://www.chem.arizona.edu/massspec/intro_html/intro.html


interesting read..... i do know my buddy builds equipment for doing chemical engineering i dont understand what he does well enough to explain it even but he is good enough it made him a millionaire several times over and he does work for a major pharmaceutical company cuz i heard him speak about it so i am going to see what he can do as far as deconstructing analyzing these things ... it would be a cool project anyways as well as give me some piece of mind about secondary or inactive ingredients as well


----------



## SvenPowerH

Guys, you need access to a RP-HPLC (reverse phase) thus the column needs to be appropriate. A MALDI-DS or MALDI-TOF corroborated with a Peptide Fingerprint Mapping + SDS-PAGE (electrophoresis) is more than enough to identify and assess purity. However, for quantification you need a CRS (certified reference standard) or a human grade somatropin product (most would recommend Genotropin Pfizer). A commercial test would cost around 500 Euros depending on the place you are performing it, an in-house testing would be much cheaper and would be basically the cost of the column in case they don't have it already and the cost of the CRS.


----------



## dawun

Hello

Another hgh test. This time I tested Genheal, inj 10iu 8.30am, after 11:00am blood drawn. The results come back with 7.73

What you think for the results?


----------



## MRSTRONG

@Pscarb

just got some genotropin and ive been using original hyges , below is a C&P of the geno test i just wondered if you have data on the original hyges ?

also when it says 6;39 what would pharma be ?

Gene tech, Geno:

human norm 0-3

lab result 6,39

not as cheap but g2g


----------



## 3752

is that the gene tech geno mate?


----------



## MRSTRONG

Pscarb said:


> is that the gene tech geno mate?


Yeah the greek stuff in a big box , is that different to the lab test ?

I cant post a picture of it off my phone

Double checked pics and box mine are same as the pics on first page , genetech genetropin .


----------



## 3752

yes they are the same buddy but there is Pharma called Genotropin comes in pens so just checking, i am not sure what pharma would be as i have never seen a serum test for it


----------



## MRSTRONG

Pscarb said:


> yes they are the same buddy but there is Pharma called Genotropin comes in pens so just checking, i am not sure what pharma would be as i have never seen a serum test for it


Ah makes sense as I seen them on here when googling .

If they are consistent with those tests then it looks like decent gh , I'll swap to them and see if I feel any difference .

Thanks mate


----------



## 3752

Heard good things about them mate, but serum tests just show there is GH in then not how much


----------



## SvenPowerH

Pscarb said:


> Heard good things about them mate, but serum tests just show there is GH in then not how much


Even a serum test can show high values with other chemicals rather than GH. Long story but it can be done. Serum test + SDS PAGE (both which are very cheap) is a more reliable cheap testing way.


----------



## 3752

I agree but the truth is a serum test will ONLY show you that you have GH it won't show you if it is correctly dosed


----------



## SvenPowerH

Pscarb said:


> I agree but the truth is a serum test will ONLY show you that you have GH it won't show you if it is correctly dosed


Will only show you have GH and IGF in your bloodstream not necessary in the vial. If the serum test reveals the presence of GH/IGF in your bloodstream a SDS-PAGE give a rough idea about the molecular weight of the which narrows the chances of being tainted with other chemicals rather than HGH to slim.


----------



## 3752

SvenPowerH said:


> Will only show you have GH and IGF in your bloodstream not necessary in the vial. If the serum test reveals the presence of GH/IGF in your bloodstream a SDS-PAGE give a rough idea about the molecular weight of the which narrows the chances of being tainted with other chemicals rather than HGH to slim.


i did not know that....Thanks...

i have always had my doubts about this test, would it be a more reliable test if the individual had a base point test done first?


----------



## SvenPowerH

Pscarb said:


> i did not know that....Thanks...
> 
> i have always had my doubts about this test, would it be a more reliable test if the individual had a base point test done first?


The problem with the serum test is that counterfeiters can dose instead of somatropin some other chemicals like modified GHRP-2 or GHRP-6 that can cause a sustained release of the GHRP causing similar serum test results to the ones from somatropin. So you'd have a cheap peptide inside a vial but the serum test would give a similar result like the real GH (obviously smaller but not considerably).


----------



## Love2DL

Thanks to B-50 for doing these tests. I'm a bit confused by the first post though, PScarb says 10iu was used but in the quote it says 5iu of omni and I noticed someone post results of 8iu injected a few pages in.

You could tell how much GH is in the vial if you had a base result but even without, those results are fairly conclusive as to which is the best.


----------



## 3752

Love2DL said:


> Thanks to B-50 for doing these tests. I'm a bit confused by the first post though, PScarb says 10iu was used but in the quote it says 5iu of omni and I noticed someone post results of 8iu injected a few pages in.
> 
> You could tell how much GH is in the vial if you had a base result but even without, those results are fairly conclusive as to which is the best.


the 10iu was a typo and made before we decided to put all the test in one thread.....

can you explain how you tell from a serum test how much GH you have injected what calculation are you using?? 1iu =??? as this has been asked by me many times and no one has been able to explain to me if you have a serum level of say 6 how that equates to say 10iu? so is each iu .6 on the serum test?? i am keen to know how you do it....

@SvenPowerH has hit the nail on the head by putting a GHRP in the vial you will release a natty pulse of GH and that can give a false positive for the serum test......


----------



## SvenPowerH

Pscarb said:


> the 10iu was a typo and made before we decided to put all the test in one thread.....
> 
> *can you explain how you tell from a serum test how much GH you have injected what calculation are you using?? 1iu =??? as this has been asked by me many times and no one has been able to explain to me if you have a serum level of say 6 how that equates to say 10iu? so is each iu .6 on the serum test?? i am keen to know how you do it....*
> 
> @SvenPowerH has hit the nail on the head by putting a GHRP in the vial you will release a natty pulse of GH and that can give a false positive for the serum test......


Undoubtedly there is no way to even approximate the dosage of somatropin in IU or milligrams using the serum test results as reference. Cannot make a approximate assumption not even near.


----------



## Dead lee

What about igf 1 test after the GH shot iv seen a lot on the american boards, dont they read much higher with GH shots than peptide shots?


----------



## SvenPowerH

Dead lee said:


> What about igf 1 test after the GH shot iv seen a lot on the american boards, dont they read much higher with GH shots than peptide shots?


Yes GH will give a higher result but there are way to counterfeit and give similar results without having any GH inside the vial. Also, a lower read on the serum test can mean a underdosed GH not necessary a counterfeit product. So is unreliable method of testing.


----------



## Dead lee

IMO if you've got a base sample result as in 10iu of pharma grade, the same test subject, same testing lab and same protocol then this type of testing is going to give a decent result.

Its not going to tell you how much is in a vial but a close enough idea when you've got a 10iu pharma base sample, a vial of peptides won't read as high as a 10iu shot of GH not even close as far as im aware, not that i would pin a vial of peptides.


----------



## 3752

Dead lee said:


> *IMO if you've got a base sample result as in 10iu of pharma grade, the same test subject, same testing lab and same protocol then this type of testing is going to give a decent result*.


you are correct to my understanding but the bit in bold is the catch as no one that i have seen has done a base sample with Pharma GH



Dead lee said:


> Its not going to tell you how much is in a vial but a close enough idea when you've got a 10iu pharma base sample, a vial of peptides won't read as high as a 10iu shot of GH not even close as far as im aware, not that i would pin a vial of peptides.


even if you did you would not get close, saturation dose of clinical grade peptides will give approx 1.13iu of natty gh and above saturation dose you get diminished returns so even 2mg of GHRP-2 would not give you the same.....


----------



## Dead lee

Pscarb said:


> you are correct to my understanding but the bit in bold is the catch as no one that i have seen has done a base sample with Pharma GH


No that's right, It would be good to do our own tests..

Iv not used Chinese for a while but will be soon, i would be interested if others were.


----------



## SvenPowerH

Pscarb said:


> *you are correct to my understanding but the bit in bold is the catch as no one that i have seen has done a base sample with Pharma GH*
> 
> even if you did you would not get close, saturation dose of clinical grade peptides will give approx 1.13iu of natty gh and above saturation dose you get diminished returns so even 2mg of GHRP-2 would not give you the same.....


right, and a baseline would only be useful as a reference on by case by case basis (individual by individual) and blood work to be done in the very same laboratory. Different labs have different methodologies and results can vary. Unreliable testing practice if someone wants to do a comparison IMO by blood work. There can be vials labeled as GH but have peptides inside and give a lower-than-baseline result however would be no conclusive result whether is underdosed GH or some other chemical (peptides for example).


----------



## rocky.b

Pscarb said:


> i have compiled all the posts recently placed up by @B-50 on GH testing so that it is easy to find....
> 
> Each test was done by injecting 10iu then testing 2hrs after this was carried out in Poland.
> 
> GH levels human norm 0----3
> 
> *Omnitrope*:
> 
> *Jintropin:*
> 
> lab test 0,6 NO GH AT ALL
> 
> View attachment 111481
> View attachment 111482
> View attachment 111483
> View attachment 111484
> 
> 
> *Strongtropin Generic grey tops:*
> 
> g2g
> View attachment 111423
> View attachment 111424
> View attachment 111425
> 
> 
> *Kigtropin:*
> 
> test result 0,05
> 
> View attachment 111487
> View attachment 111489
> 
> 
> *Yellow Top Generic:*
> 
> *
> * :cursing:
> View attachment 111431
> View attachment 111432
> View attachment 111433
> View attachment 111434
> 
> 
> Fake Norditropin SimplexxThailand/Romaniaboth been tested in Poland 2 hr after injection no gh at all so dont waist money on that crap
> 
> View attachment 111413
> View attachment 111414
> View attachment 111415
> View attachment 111416
> View attachment 111417
> 
> 
> *Generic Blue Tops:*
> 
> no gh at all big disappointment
> 
> View attachment 111428
> View attachment 111429
> View attachment 111430
> 
> 
> *Generic Red tops:*
> 
> View attachment 111426
> View attachment 111426
> View attachment 111427
> 
> 
> *Dr Lin 100iu box:*
> 
> human norm 0--3
> 
> lab test 6,39
> 
> g2g:thumb:
> 
> View attachment 111636
> View attachment 111637
> View attachment 111638
> 
> 
> *Genetech, Geno:*
> 
> human norm 0-3
> 
> lab result 6,39
> 
> not as cheap but g2g:thumb:
> 
> View attachment 111643
> View attachment 111644
> View attachment 111645
> View attachment 111646


my friend

injected 12 iu gh so 4 hours after it was 15.7ng/ml...is this a good result??


----------



## rocky.b

rocky.b said:


> my friend
> 
> injected 12 iu gh so 4 hours after it was 15.7ng/ml...is this a good result??


the resulted of omnitrop was 5iu and hygetropin and genetech how much was used before test??


----------



## Dead lee

rocky.b said:


> my friend
> 
> injected 12 iu gh so 4 hours after it was 15.7ng/ml...is this a good result??


These are done after 3 hours.. so you cant compare to these results

It show there's GH present.. what hgh did he test?


----------



## rocky.b

Dead lee said:


> These are done after 3 hours.. so you cant compare to these results
> 
> It show there's GH present.. what hgh did he test?


he injected hormotrop BERGAMO...but this value is good??

because if B50 injected omnitrop 5ui and the result was 6,39 so 15.7 in my opnion is good...what do you think??


----------



## Dead lee

rocky.b said:


> he injected hormotrop BERGAMO...but this value is good??
> 
> because if B50 injected omnitrop 5ui and the result was 6,39 so 15.7 in my opnion is good...what do you think??


You cant compare to these tests.. it's a different lab, different person and it was taken 4 hours after injection when these were taken after 3 hours.


----------



## rocky.b

what is the gh peak after injected??


----------



## Dead lee

rocky.b said:


> what is the gh peak after injected??


Around 3hrs.. thats why most go for the test on the 3 hr mark


----------



## rocky.b

my other friend(woman) injected 12 iu gh Bergamo so 3h 15 min after 18.5ng/ml...what do you think??


----------



## Dead lee

rocky.b said:


> my other friend(woman) injected 12 iu gh Bergamo so 3h 15 min after 18.5ng/ml...what do you think??


I think it has growth hormone in the vial thats all this test will tell you.. you cant compare to these results.


----------



## munster10

Has anyone got any test results on the black to hyge's ?


----------



## Sambuca

Anyone know if this is legit? Apparently taken from a hospital.


----------



## Donnie Brasco

Sambuca said:


> Anyone know if this is legit? Apparently taken from a hospital.
> 
> View attachment 147020


got some 30iu coming post when arrives,


----------



## Dead lee

Here's some of the fakes.. there good


----------



## rocky.b

i would like pscarb opinion


----------



## 3752

Sambuca said:


> Anyone know if this is legit? Apparently taken from a hospital.
> 
> View attachment 147020


would not touch simplex as it is the most faked pharma GH out there


----------



## 3752

rocky.b said:


> i would like pscarb opinion


my opinion on what?


----------



## rocky.b

Pscarb said:


> my opinion on what?


i injected 12ui gh so 4hours after 15.7ng/ml

my friend(woamn) in injected 12ui the same gh after 3h 15min 18.5ng/ml??what do you think?


----------



## Burundis

hello, no one tested Ansomone 40iu,10 vials of 4iu each ? I heard good reviews about it.


----------



## rocky.b

how much GH saturation dose of ghrp6 and mod grf 1-29 produce!?


----------



## asteroid

Got my blood test done yesterday 3.15 hrs after injecting 10iU of hygetropin.cn. Here are the results.

Injected: 10iu @07:15am

Blood drawn: @10:30am

GROWTH HORMONE: 36.3ug/L


----------



## Dead lee

asteroid said:


> Got my blood test done yesterday 3.15 hrs after injecting 10iU of hygetropin.cn. Here are the results.
> 
> Injected: 10iu @07:15am
> 
> Blood drawn: @10:30am
> 
> GROWTH HORMONE: 36.3ug/L


You cant compare this result to the ones in here.. but a good result all the same.


----------



## asteroid

Done the IGF-1 blood test yesterday. The result was 34.0 nmol/l. Please see the image at the link below.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/asteroid-albums-hygetropin-cn-picture148155-igf-1-blood-test-34-nmol-l.html

HGH dosage: 4iU ed.

BW: 5 hrs after the injection of 4iU.

Result: 34 nmol/l

Lab Range: 11.6-31.3.

34 nmol/l x 7.65 = 260 ng/ml


----------



## asteroid

asteroid said:


> Done the IGF-1 blood test yesterday. The result was 34.0 nmol/l. Please see the image at the link below.
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/asteroid-albums-hygetropin-cn-picture148155-igf-1-blood-test-34-nmol-l.html
> 
> HGH dosage: 4iU ed.
> 
> BW: 5 hrs after the injection of 4iU.
> 
> Result: 34 nmol/l
> 
> Lab Range: 11.6-31.3.
> 
> 34 nmol/l x 7.65 = 260 ng/ml


My age: 43. Male. Any advice please about the BW result? Does this seem a bit low? considering that I am on 4iU for the last two months?


----------



## Dead lee

asteroid said:


> My age: 43. Male. Any advice please about the BW result? Does this seem a bit low? considering that I am on 4iU for the last two months?


Yes it's low your only just high end, i would expect over double that.


----------



## asteroid

Dead lee said:


> Yes it's low your only just high end, i would expect over double that.


I thought so too.. Very disappointing. This brings me back to my doubts in reference to the quality of the stuff (.cn).


----------



## sorebuttman

why not please?


----------



## sorebuttman

can someone give me a website for testing gh please?


----------



## Dead lee

asteroid said:


> I thought so too.. Very disappointing. This brings me back to my doubts in reference to the quality of the stuff (.cn).


I would expect your igf -1 to be higher than whats come back as high end normal

Its very difficult to say what goes on with the chinese GH mate and nothing should be taken as gospel the tests are just a guide to make your own judgement and results are the best guide.

The chinese are very clever IMO and know how to sway the results.. people expect cts and water retention with GH and im sure they can do just that with the right mixture of chemicals

This is my opinion now after using quite a bit of pharma over the last 9 months


----------



## hilly

asteroid said:


> Got my blood test done yesterday 3.15 hrs after injecting 10iU of hygetropin.cn. Here are the results.
> 
> Injected: 10iu @07:15am
> 
> Blood drawn: @10:30am
> 
> GROWTH HORMONE: 36.3ug/L


Was it black top or yellow ?


----------



## asteroid

hilly said:


> Was it black top or yellow ?


It was hygetropin green top from .cn

Please see photo: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/asteroid-albums-hygetropin-cn-picture146835-kit2-04.html


----------



## hilly

asteroid said:


> It was hygetropin green top from .cn
> 
> Please see photo: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/asteroid-albums-hygetropin-cn-picture146835-kit2-04.html


Doesn't work bud


----------



## josephbloggs

asteroid said:


> My age: 43. Male. Any advice please about the BW result? Does this seem a bit low? considering that I am on 4iU for the last two months?


the thing is you don't know where your IGF-1 level was at before starting the GH , if for example you were low end of normal , the 34/l may mean your usual IGF level has tripled. Also from my reading how high your IGF levels will get on GH is very dependent on how well your body actually processes the GH . So I wouldn't be too concerned in terms of the GH not being legit because of your IGF results.

36nmol/l GH serum after 10iu jab is 100% top draw black market GH. Most people on these boards don't have a clue about blood tests or how to read them. The blood does not lie, you tested 30 or whatever times above normal ranges because you had that much GH in your blood at the time of test, no other reason.


----------



## SvenPowerH

josephbloggs said:


> the thing is you don't know where your IGF-1 level was at before starting the GH , if for example you were low end of normal , the 34/l may mean your usual IGF level has tripled. Also from my reading how high your IGF levels will get on GH is very dependent on how well your body actually processes the GH . So I wouldn't be too concerned in terms of the GH not being legit because of your IGF results.
> 
> 36nmol/l GH serum after 10iu jab is 100% top draw black market GH. Most people on these boards don't have a clue about blood tests or how to read them. The blood does not lie, you tested 30 or whatever times above normal ranges because you had that much GH in your blood at the time of test, no other reason.


As you mentioned, a more reliable way of quantifying results for this rather empirical method of blood tests would be to also do a blood test before jabbing so you know your base level. Also, the results can be comparable in terms of accuracy only on the same individual and testing procedure. I don't find accurate comparison between different individuals and different blood processing labs.


----------



## josephbloggs

SvenPowerH said:


> As you mentioned, a more reliable way of quantifying results for this rather empirical method of blood tests would be to also do a blood test before jabbing so you know your base level. Also, the results can be comparable in terms of accuracy only on the same individual and testing procedure. I don't find accurate comparison between different individuals and different blood processing labs.


well with GH serum , normal range is so low that knowing baseline is not necessary , normal is something like 0-0.8ug/l now as the earlier poster's blood test results showed a 10iu jab shot his GH serum level up to 36ug/l . so whether his "baseline" low or high end of normal range , really wouldn't make any difference to how you would view a 36ug/l test.


----------



## SvenPowerH

Its a valid point but then the tester would need to be clean off prior HGH, some do test 1 day after using other brand of GH, that can still keep a baseline higher than the "clean" user.


----------



## arthemis

no one result for black tops from Hygene???


----------



## josephbloggs

SvenPowerH said:


> Its a valid point but then the tester would need to be clean off prior HGH, some do test 1 day after using other brand of GH, that can still keep a baseline higher than the "clean" user.


that's not really an issue as GH clears the blood very quickly I'm sure IRC it will be completely clear within 12-16hrs , that is one of the reasons it is very difficult for the dope testers to detect abusers in sport.

there is a chart from saizen charting GH serum levels after a shot of their GH( i will try and see if i can find it) and levels are definitely back to 'baseline' within 24 hrs of jab. tbh i have never heard of anyone blood testing one product 24hrs after another anyway.

P.S

found chart it's on page 5 , shows blood levels back to baseline after about 18hrs with 2.92mg little bit less than 10iu

http://www.biomedcentral.com/content/pdf/1472-6904-7-10.pdf


----------



## webmacho

dawun said:


> Hello
> 
> Another hgh test. This time I tested Genheal, inj 10iu 8.30am, after 11:00am blood drawn. The results come back with 7.73
> 
> What you think for the results?


Do you have picture of lab test document?


----------



## webmacho

Guys, my friend was in lab yestrday, 30 minuts after consuming this:



And he got result of:



Is half of an hour to early for testing or this **** is fake?


----------



## warsteiner

I think it's normal to run the test 3 hours or so after injecting but those are the fake hyges, which may or may not contain GH. I've seen some good results from brown tops last year but they could possibly be off at the moment.


----------



## SvenPowerH

webmacho said:


> Guys, my friend was in lab yestrday, 30 minuts after consuming this:
> 
> View attachment 150888
> View attachment 150890
> 
> 
> And he got result of:
> 
> View attachment 150891
> 
> 
> Is half of an hour to early for testing or this **** is fake?


Is the Hygetropin box having the scratch off sticker? If they dont have it, its 100% fake. There is a notorious Hygetropin.com.cn brown top fake running around Eastern Europe with no sticker or with sticker that doesn't give valid result when checked online.

As a side note, 30 minutes is too fast.


----------



## jayDP

webmacho said:


> Guys, my friend was in lab yestrday, 30 minuts after consuming this:
> 
> View attachment 150888
> View attachment 150890
> 
> 
> And he got result of:
> 
> View attachment 150891
> 
> 
> Is half of an hour to early for testing or this **** is fake?


You jab 3 hours before in to a muscle

Also is that hgh test? Your ment to get an igf test


----------



## webmacho

jayDP said:


> You jab 3 hours before in to a muscle
> 
> Also is that hgh test? Your ment to get an igf test


I did not mentioned igf in no one word on this forum, please read my post again. That what is written that it is.


----------



## jayDP

webmacho said:


> I did not mentioned igf in no one word on this forum, please read my post again. That what is written that it is.


Not sure what your talking about??

Your friend jabbed hgh right? 30 mins later had a test, what test?

Is says on the pic hgh test but it you want to check hgh is good/real you need a igf lab test not hgh test


----------



## webmacho

jayDP said:


> Not sure what your talking about??
> 
> Your friend jabbed hgh right? 30 mins later had a test, what test?
> 
> Is says on the pic hgh test but it you want to check hgh is good/real you need a igf lab test not hgh test


OK, I understand now, sory. Tell me then, what is hgh-test good for? And why they are doing it if they don't measure hgh?


----------



## jayDP

webmacho said:


> OK, I understand now, sory. Tell me then, what is hgh-test good for? And why they are doing it if they don't measure hgh?


Am no expert but but as far as I know

Hgh test will test natural hgh in the body

When you inject hgh it converts into igf an peaks in 3 hours if you jab muscle which is quicker then injecting in fat

It's the igf reading that will give you a good indicator for the hgh, have a look at the other tests for an idea what's a good score

(If iv got this wrong please chime in)


----------



## webmacho

No no, it does not work that way, Yes HGH makes significant increase of IGF1 i liver, but also hgh in plasma must be high, here you can read it in medical research http://www.nature.com/pr/journal/v15/n12/abs/pr19812231a.html


----------



## SvenPowerH

jayDP said:


> Am no expert but but as far as I know
> 
> Hgh test will test natural hgh in the body
> 
> When you inject hgh it converts into igf an peaks in 3 hours if you jab muscle which is quicker then injecting in fat
> 
> It's the igf reading that will give you a good indicator for the hgh, have a look at the other tests for an idea what's a good score
> 
> (If iv got this wrong please chime in)


People test for the serum growth hormone concentration in plasma (ng/l)


----------



## jayDP

SvenPowerH said:


> People test for the serum growth hormone concentration in plasma (ng/l)


Hi

Glad you replyed, wasn't 100%, was trying to remeber what my mate does.

A mod should delete these last 4 posts, my bad


----------



## webmacho

jayDP said:


> Hi
> 
> Glad you replyed, wasn't 100%, was trying to remeber what my mate does.
> 
> A mod should delete these last 4 posts, my bad


NO DELETE, you can learn only that way,


----------



## dawun

webmacho said:


> Do you have picture of lab test document?


pm


----------



## nba2005uk

Any tests on black top hyges or medtech?


----------



## webmacho

dawun said:


> pm


Ne mogu te PM još jer nemam dovoljno postova novi sam ?lan, vidio sam tvoju poruku, iz Rijeke sam.


----------



## ellpev2305

Hey man,

I am a new member don't really know how to work this forum to well lol. I have read a few of your posts and you defiantly seem to be an experienced bodybuilder.

I know my UGL in the UK but I live in Hong Kong now and I have a couple of brands I can source and was wondering if you could tell me what you think is better.

HGH - 100% Legit 100iu Yellow Top Hygetropin or 100% Legit 80iu Jintropin?

Steroids - Centrino Labs or Global Anabolics?

Cheers Bro


----------



## SvenPowerH

ellpev2305 said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I am a new member don't really know how to work this forum to well lol. I have read a few of your posts and you defiantly seem to be an experienced bodybuilder.
> 
> I know my UGL in the UK but I live in Hong Kong now and I have a couple of brands I can source and was wondering if you could tell me what you think is better.
> 
> HGH - 100% Legit 100iu Yellow Top Hygetropin or 100% Legit 80iu Jintropin?
> 
> Steroids - *Centrino Labs or Global Anabolics?*
> 
> Cheers Bro


Low quality both this brands. One worse than other.


----------



## thehazzle

Anyone had any lab tests done on pharma or the genos?


----------



## Goose

Put me in the right direction for said tests and ill get these geno pens tested


----------



## 3752

Tanarif said:


> If you look at the left graph here from wikipedia: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Acromegaly_growth_hormone_levels.JPEG, you'll see that at non-peak times the level of GH is low around 0-3ish, that's when the the body doesn't produce large amounts of GH. But during peak times e.g. the night, it ramps GH levels up to around 30ug. So yes Dead Lee did have 0.17 as his normal level, which is fine, the point is though after injecting GH it should go to a high level, 5.49ug/l isn't high at all, other tests (a whole load can be found here: http://forums.steroid.com/showthread.php?500271-Serum-HGH-Testing#.UWCje5POmf9) come up at around 20-30ug.
> 
> So really since I'm guessing it's not the units, it looks as it is the original hyge GH - it may well be bunk/underdosed. That's from this test alone however, others may give different results. I have the same pinwheel green tops, I'd like to get mine tested too though I don't know of any places but I am in London so shouldn't be too hard. If anyone knew of any that'd help if they let me know.


this link to steroid.com is very good with some great information about serum tests and how even if they are high it could be inactive GH, certainly worth a read.


----------



## Legend7

Anyone here from manchester area that could point out a private lab to have this gh serum test done?


----------



## amar7

Pscarb said:


> this link to steroid.com is very good with some great information about serum tests and how even if they are high it could be inactive GH, certainly worth a read.


That is true and really sucks that its so difficult to test for legitimate GH.

Chines brands are at mostly fake or underdosed GH, the situation is bad, really bad sadly.

I think the huge western corporations are taking over and pushing away any alternative manufacturers, because its serious money with pharm grade hgh


----------



## MaistroX

Anyone have any experiance of either Alpha Pharma ViteX 3.33mg and/or Black Dragon Pharma HGH 100 IU?


----------



## josephbloggs

i personally think the "inactive" argument is more than likely BS. why would it be easier/cheaper to produce inactive 191aa?, if there is even any such thing as inactive GH.

when someone has a serum testosterone test , i've never seen anyone question whether or not the testosterone is active or not. next time someone gets done for drink driving just claim that the alcohol in your blood is inactive and demand they produce a test that shows whether or or not the alcohol is actually biologically available lol.

i think some people for whatever reason are just grasping at straws in their attempts to discredit the reliability of GH serum tests. why should a GH serum test be any different in reliability to the ones we take for granted like testosterone ,alcohol ,creatine, red blood cells or whatever else


----------



## 3752

josephbloggs said:


> i personally think the "inactive" argument is more than likely BS. why would it be easier/cheaper to produce inactive 191aa?, if there is even any such thing as inactive GH.
> 
> when someone has a serum testosterone test , i've never seen anyone question whether or not the testosterone is active or not. next time someone gets done for drink driving just claim that the alcohol in your blood is inactive and demand they produce a test that shows whether or or not the alcohol is actually biologically available lol.
> 
> i think some people for whatever reason are just grasping at straws in their attempts to discredit the reliability of GH serum tests. why should a GH serum test be any different in reliability to the ones we take for granted like testosterone ,alcohol ,creatine, red blood cells or whatever else


well serum tests are only reliable for one thing and that is to say they have injected GH that is all so as a test for if the injection increased GH then yes they work but they do not show quality or dose, plus a serum test would show the same if it was a GHRP not GH in the vial, so not that accurate really...

as for inactive GH there is such a thing you need to research that a little more before dismissing it, also there is such a thing as inactive Testosterone, maybe google the roll SHBG plays in the binding of testosterone this will explain that most of the Test you have is actual inactive as it is bound to SHBG....


----------



## SvenPowerH

josephbloggs said:


> i personally think the "inactive" argument is more than likely BS. why would it be easier/cheaper to produce inactive 191aa?, if there is even any such thing as inactive GH.
> 
> when someone has a serum testosterone test , i've never seen anyone question whether or not the testosterone is active or not. next time someone gets done for drink driving just claim that the alcohol in your blood is inactive and demand they produce a test that shows whether or or not the alcohol is actually biologically available lol.
> 
> i think some people for whatever reason are just grasping at straws in their attempts to discredit the reliability of GH serum tests. why should a GH serum test be any different in reliability to the ones we take for granted like testosterone ,alcohol ,creatine, red blood cells or whatever else


Bio-pharmaceuticals molecules strength is described by bio-activity (which is being expressed in I.U. - international units). However, when manufacturing a drug, the manufacturer can only measure the weight or volume (milligrams / milliliters for example). HGH is being measured by weight so the manufacturer can only know how many milligrams of the active ingredient has put in each vial.

The bio-activity depends from molecule to molecule and from manufacturing batch to another (also depends on the technology used to express the Somatropin). Which means, some manufacturers can get more I.U. (biological activity) from 1mg than others. Usually bio-activity is tied up to the purity of the drug. The European Pharmacopoeia standard is that 1mg = 3.3 IU of Somatropin. However, many manufacturers especially the low quality ones manufacture in big 4 ton reaction tanks and get a less than 95% purity but high output (in grams or kilograms) purity which counts for about 1mg = 2.8 IU. Many of these low cost low quality manufacturers actually dose the GH at higher miligrams, usually around 4 to 5mg / vial so in a HPLC test the quantification comes up very high (in miligrams) however the real biological activity (I.U.) is low.

For a user, the only important thing is the biological activity. To make an analogy regarding active and inactive HGH, is like comparing a live person with a dead one. The dead one has same weight, looks similar like the live one but is dead. 

P.S.: the testosterone / gh analogy doesn't hold water because testosterone is a chemical molecule while GH is a peptide, a biological pharmaceutical product. Biopharmaceuticals are all about IU (bio activity) while chemicals are only purity.


----------



## josephbloggs

Pscarb said:


> well serum tests are only reliable for one thing and that is to say they have injected GH that is all so as a test for if the injection increased GH then yes they work but they do not show quality or dose, plus a serum test would show the same if it was a GHRP not GH in the vial, so not that accurate really...
> 
> as for inactive GH there is such a thing you need to research that a little more before dismissing it, also there is such a thing as inactive Testosterone, maybe google the roll SHBG plays in the binding of testosterone this will explain that most of the Test you have is actual inactive as it is bound to SHBG....


i read about the "inactive gh" stuff years ago and have researched gh serum testing more than likely most in this thread. 2 things about gh serum tests , 1) i have never seen anyone genuine test pharma grade and it come back low. 2) if your UG gh tests low you can be pretty certain it's bunk.

it's not a perfect test by any means, but it is a great tool if you *understand* how to interpret results. also if you doubt bioavailability you can always also serum test IGF(so long as you have a base line IGF reading).

i am aware of the role shbg plays , but you can test for free test. as far as i'm aware there is not a similar hormone that acts in a relative way to gh as shbg does with testosterone.

p.s

also no ghrp will give you a serum test comparative to genuine GH after 3-3.5hrs after pinning(peak blood level for GH).


----------



## 3752

josephbloggs said:


> i read about the "inactive gh" stuff years ago and have researched gh serum testing more than likely most in this thread. 2 things about gh serum tests , 1) i have never seen anyone genuine test pharma grade and it come back low. 2) if your UG gh tests low you can be pretty certain it's bunk.
> 
> it's not a perfect test by any means, but it is a great tool if you *understand* how to interpret results. also if you doubt bioavailability you can always also serum test IGF(so long as you have a base line IGF reading).
> 
> i am aware of the role shbg plays , but you can test for free test. as far as i'm aware there is not a similar hormone that acts in a relative way to gh as shbg does with testosterone.
> 
> p.s
> 
> also no ghrp will give you a serum test comparative to genuine GH after 3-3.5hrs after pinning(peak blood level for GH).


ok so maybe you can answer a question i have asked many times over the years and yet no one can answer this for me.....

what calculation do you use to convert the serum test number to IU? or is it just a given that you want a high number?

plus do you not need a baseline test for natural GH as the timing of the test will be influenced by natural pulses surely?

i have no count that serum tests show that you have injected GH but thats about the limit to the usefulness really unless you can answer my first question?

a serum IGF test would not really work unless the person has been on the GH for a while as IGF levels need time to raise, they cannot be accurately taken from just one injection of the GH, as far as i know.....


----------



## josephbloggs

Pscarb said:


> ok so maybe you can answer a question i have asked many times over the years and yet no one can answer this for me.....
> 
> what calculation do you use to convert the serum test number to IU? or is it just a given that you want a high number?
> 
> plus do you not need a baseline test for natural GH as the timing of the test will be influenced by natural pulses surely?
> 
> i have no count that serum tests show that you have injected GH but thats about the limit to the usefulness really unless you can answer my first question?
> 
> a serum IGF test would not really work unless the person has been on the GH for a while as IGF levels need time to raise, they cannot be accurately taken from just one injection of the GH, as far as i know.....


there is no calculation to convert test result to number of iu injected , in the same way you couldn't use a way above range testosterone serum result to calculate how many mgs of test you have been running. but it would still act as a good guide to whether what you're running is decent or not.

you don't need a baseline gh test as normal range is so low. if you test anywhere near 30ug/l(which is an good test result for 10iu of decent GH) without pinning anything , you are no doubt suffering from acromegaly.

well if you have a baseline IGF serum test when not on GH , then you have another test when running GH, if IGF is significantly increased then the GH must be active, as an increase in IGF is a side effect of GH use. i believe it does take a while for the GH to raise IGF so would probably be best to test IGF a few weeks after starting GH.


----------



## 3752

josephbloggs said:


> there is no calculation to convert test result to number of iu injected , in the same way you couldn't use a way above range testosterone serum result to calculate how many mgs of test you have been running. but it would still act as a good guide to whether what you're running is decent or not.
> 
> you don't need a baseline gh test as normal range is so low. if you test anywhere near 30ug/l(which is an good test result for 10iu of decent GH) without pinning anything , you are no doubt suffering from acromegaly.
> 
> well if you have a baseline IGF serum test when not on GH , then you have another test when running GH, if IGF is significantly increased then the GH must be active, as an increase in IGF is a side effect of GH use. i believe it does take a while for the GH to raise IGF so would probably be best to test IGF a few weeks after starting GH.


i understand about having a baseline test for IGF so we agree on the fact that you have to run the GH for a while to get an accurate gauge on IGF as many seem not to think this way.

so the serum test results i have seen from labs like rips that show 50+ug/l for 10iu are correct?? if 30ug/l is a good level for decent GH.....this is the part that i am not convinced about as some of the serum tests are really high surely they cannot be correct?


----------



## josephbloggs

Pscarb said:


> i understand about having a baseline test for IGF so we agree on the fact that you have to run the GH for a while to get an accurate gauge on IGF as many seem not to think this way.
> 
> so the serum test results i have seen from labs like rips that show 50+ug/l for 10iu are correct?? if 30ug/l is a good level for decent GH.....this is the part that i am not convinced about as some of the serum tests are really high surely they cannot be correct?


well these are underground unregulated products so dosing may not always be 100% i would imagine, also i think you need to read between the lines with who is posting test results, which is the same with pretty much everything PED related on these boards, as not everyone is agenda free.

as i said i don't think the serum tests are a perfect method to calculate exactly how many iu of gh in a vial, but it is a very good tool if you understand how to look at the results IMO.


----------



## 3752

josephbloggs said:


> well these are underground unregulated products so dosing may not always be 100% i would imagine, also i think you need to read between the lines with who is posting test results, which is the same with pretty much everything PED related on these boards, as not everyone is agenda free.


Amen to that  i do read between the lines hence my doubt....



josephbloggs said:


> as i said i don't think the serum tests are a perfect method to calculate exactly how many iu of gh in a vial, but it is a very good tool if you understand how to look at the results IMO.


it is a good tool to show that at the very least you have GH......as i have seen some tests that show things like insulin in some cartridges


----------



## SvenPowerH

I have researched a number of clinical trials on human grade HGH (most are online as well) and I'd conclude that a 20+ scoring is usual for 0.05mg/kg dose (usually light weight individuals are tested, around 70kg).


----------



## 3752

SvenPowerH said:


> I have researched a number of clinical trials on human grade HGH (most are online as well) and I'd conclude that a 20+ scoring is usual for 0.05mg/kg dose (usually light weight individuals are tested, around 70kg).


so approx 3.5iu


----------



## SvenPowerH

The clinical trials are always done by w/kg dosage so 0.05mg/kg dose its around 3.30mg (~10IU according to the European Pharmacopoeia)


----------



## GetSuperBig

Anyway of finding out if i can get some HGH serum tested near where i live in East yorkshire...cant seem to find much online...


----------



## SvenPowerH

Lately I see plenty of serum tests with values from 60 to 18 (excluding the plenty bunk of course). Some of my close friends tested 21 on original pharma grade and 25 with generic chinese. I wouldn't jump to any conclusion but when I see serum tests on Rips or other huge bloat causing HGH products that are in the 50's I highly doubt that is pure human growth hormone with the desired pharmacological effects of human growth hormone. It seems more to me as plenty of miligrams dosage of some sort of hormone that gives positive on the ELISA blood serum test but rather have a different body effects than real HGH. 8 KG gain weight on a Rips cycle only, 6 IU / day for 4 weeks its totally OFF for anyone in the right mind...RIGHT?


----------



## sauliuhas

Defo Right  8kg on growth on its own ??!


----------



## SvenPowerH

Yep, check out the US forums, people are gaining weight on some brands of "HGH" more than others on A-drol. "HGH" is the new A-drol apparently.


----------



## Goose

I have to admit I have put on silly weight before from using HGH alone, ****e loads of water retention too. Felt like I was on steroids.


----------



## sauliuhas

Must be slin or a mix of something..


----------



## bullets

hi very usefull information as im using the genetropin and read loads of mixed comments about it no being legit but ive ran this for 2 months 5iu aday and thinks its very good and the test shows its gtg , always worried about wasting my money u just never no and im shore ive had fake simplex before and on the test shows the ones tested was bunk


----------



## SvenPowerH

sauliuhas said:


> Must be slin or a mix of something..


Definitely something like that! Or anti-diuretics like methylprednisolone.


----------



## Alex-UK

there is no discussion of prices on the forum


----------



## B-50

hi guys if any ones interested ive managed to send some amps to test

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/287139-lab-test-blue-top-generic-polygon-pharma.html


----------



## B-50

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/287137-gh-lab-test-zomacton-pharma-genuine-ferring-uk.html


----------



## AdLove

Anyone know the test results for Vexagen?

Looks like Hygetropin yellow tops are the best generic HGH available.


----------



## LRB

how do you guys get tested for HGH in UK, is it as simple as walking into the docs and asking for a hgh test or is their a common story you tell...whats the go?


----------



## thoon

LRB said:


> how do you guys get tested for HGH in UK, is it as simple as walking into the docs and asking for a hgh test or is their a common story you tell...whats the go?


Would be easier if you sent a sample to someone outside the UK who can get serum tests done


----------



## LRB

thoon said:


> Would be easier if you sent a sample to someone outside the UK who can get serum tests done


what do you mean mate? Should i put my blood in something and send it off? do you know any labs that do this service


----------



## thoon

LRB said:


> what do you mean mate? Should i put my blood in something and send it off? do you know any labs that do this service


Send the GH to someone who can get them self tested ,


----------



## B-50

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/muscle-research-peptides/290354-eurotropin-12-iu-lab-test.html

Another one to colection


----------



## Roid-Rage

So I just had a look through this and it seems;

That the pin wheel Hyges with no stickers are good to go but can easily be faked so hard to tell if you are getting the same ones.

The .cn ones were good to go and nice safe bet as they have verification code on the website but does seem a while ago now so anyone know if they are still the same? I'm planning on running these next.

The .com.cn ones have not been getting very good press lately so I think these might now be pretty useless.

This leaves the hygene pharma dot com versions which are same colours and pin wheel as originals but have a code to verify which is nice if they are good to go, has anyone got a test for these as this is what I am using currently.


----------



## musclemorpheus

Roid-Rage it would be good to know this too as I have the same as you hygene pharma dot com version. I am experiencing a good sleep and also very vivid dreams, which may be a good sign as I don't usually dream but with these I am getting vivid dreams and also my wrists feel achey.. I am only taking 4iu of these, I do feel fuller but that could all be in my head..I hope not though..


----------



## Lukehh

Roid-Rage said:


> This leaves the hygene pharma dot com versions which are same colours and pin wheel as originals but have a code to verify which is nice if they are good to go, has anyone got a test for these as this is what I am using currently.





musclemorpheus said:


> Roid-Rage it would be good to know this too as I have the same as you hygene pharma dot com version. I am experiencing a good sleep and also very vivid dreams, which may be a good sign as I don't usually dream but with these I am getting vivid dreams and also my wrists feel achey.. I am only taking 4iu of these, I do feel fuller but that could all be in my head..I hope not though..


I am going to be testing these in the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Roid-Rage

Lukehh said:


> I am going to be testing these in the next couple of weeks.


Excellent, serum test or igf or both?


----------



## Lukehh

Roid-Rage said:


> Excellent, serum test or igf or both?


Just bloods mate so not exact but a good indication


----------



## Roid-Rage

Lukehh said:


> Just bloods mate so not exact but a good indication


Think that will be serum test then, check with these guys for the protocol but I think its pin 10iu then bloods 2-3 hours later


----------



## Dezw

One of me mates had some hygetropin tested at a lab, one of the 200iu kits with verification code.

Results he just sent me read:-

Active - Recombinant human growth hormone 191 amino acid sequence (molecular weight 22125D)

Matrix/inactive - glycine, sodium phosphate, sodium chloride, benzyl alcohol, mannitol, meta-cresol, water

ingredients mg/iu: 191 HGH 3.2mg/8.62iu mannitol 18mg Sodium chloride 9mg Benzyl alcohol 9mg Sodium phosphate dibasic 2.64mg Gylcine 2mg Meta-cresol 1mg Sodium phosphate monobasic 0.36mg


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Dezw said:


> One of me mates had some hygetropin tested at a lab, one of the 200iu kits with verification code.
> 
> Results he just sent me read:-
> 
> Active - Recombinant human growth hormone 191 amino acid sequence (molecular weight 22125D)
> 
> Matrix/inactive - glycine, sodium phosphate, sodium chloride, benzyl alcohol, mannitol, meta-cresol, water
> 
> ingredients mg/iu: 191 HGH 3.2mg/8.62iu mannitol 18mg Sodium chloride 9mg Benzyl alcohol 9mg Sodium phosphate dibasic 2.64mg Gylcine 2mg Meta-cresol 1mg Sodium phosphate monobasic 0.36mg


Where was the labtest done ?


----------



## Dezw

At a University, which I've been advised not to name.


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Dezw said:


> At a University, which I've been advised not to name.


Well then its pretty much useless, any one can post up info without any refference.


----------



## bail

Bmw-Freak said:


> Well then its pretty much useless, any one can post up info without any refference.


I had a friend who tested for gh at a uni

He could only test if their was active gh in their

No dose etc

So this guy who tested the hyges must have a serious bit if kit


----------



## Dezw

Bmw-Freak said:


> Well then its pretty much useless, any one can post up info without any refference.


I've been around the forums and gear/peps/gh etc long enough and people that know me, know I don't bull****.

So you don't have to care mate, others might, others will.

I was trying to be helpful but thanks for telling me it's useless.

I know it is not a conclusive blood test, but it's good to see that at least the main ingredients are all present and accounted for.


----------



## Bmw-Freak

Dezw said:


> I've been around the forums and gear/peps/gh etc long enough and people that know me, know I don't bull****.
> 
> So you don't have to care mate, others might, others will.
> 
> *I was trying to be helpful but thanks for telling me it's useless.*
> 
> I know it is not a conclusive blood test, but it's good to see that at least the main ingredients are all present and accounted for.


Not a problem at all


----------



## Roid-Rage

Dezw said:


> One of me mates had some hygetropin tested at a lab, one of the 200iu kits with verification code.
> 
> Results he just sent me read:-
> 
> Active - Recombinant human growth hormone 191 amino acid sequence (molecular weight 22125D)
> 
> Matrix/inactive - glycine, sodium phosphate, sodium chloride, benzyl alcohol, mannitol, meta-cresol, water
> 
> ingredients mg/iu: 191 HGH 3.2mg/8.62iu mannitol 18mg Sodium chloride 9mg Benzyl alcohol 9mg Sodium phosphate dibasic 2.64mg Gylcine 2mg Meta-cresol 1mg Sodium phosphate monobasic 0.36mg


Verifies on which website mate hygetr.....cn or hygeneph.....com ?


----------



## LRB

Roid-Rage said:


> Verifies on which website mate hygetr.....cn or hygeneph.....com ?


which one is real, .cn or .com seems a bit of confusion as to what ones are g2g, ones that say .cn on the box or the ones that say .com??


----------



## LRB

Roid-Rage said:


> So I just had a look through this and it seems;
> 
> That the pin wheel Hyges with no stickers are good to go but can easily be faked so hard to tell if you are getting the same ones.
> 
> The .cn ones were good to go and nice safe bet as they have verification code on the website but does seem a while ago now so anyone know if they are still the same? I'm planning on running these next.
> 
> The .com.cn ones have not been getting very good press lately so I think these might now be pretty useless.
> 
> This leaves the hygene pharma dot com versions which are same colours and pin wheel as originals but have a code to verify which is nice if they are good to go, has anyone got a test for these as this is what I am using currently.


any news on the hygene pharma dot com mate, g2g?


----------



## Roid-Rage

LRB said:


> which one is real, .cn or .com seems a bit of confusion as to what ones are g2g, ones that say .cn on the box or the ones that say .com??


Neither are real as in pharma grade or made by biohygene but I have tried both and they are both gh and atleast with verification codes you know they have come from a source that has to maintain its rep to the underground market, other than this they are no different to generics although with generics you cant guarantee where they come from or if they are gh at all. Hyges are definitely not as good as pharma though as I went from Hyges to ansomones 4iu and noticed the same again as far as sleep improvement etc.


----------



## barcelona1979

In few weeks i will start with Pfizer Genotropin, and i will do the blood test just to be sure that have hgh in vials.


----------



## Bmw-Freak

barcelona1979 said:


> In few weeks i will start with Pfizer Genotropin, and i will do the blood test just to be sure that have hgh in vials.


Pfizer doesnt make vials, so already thats a red flag.


----------



## thoon

Bmw-Freak said:


> Pfizer doesnt make vials, so already thats a red flag.


As mentioned the Pfizer kits with the 12mg x 3 vials in were fake kits


----------



## barcelona1979

thoon said:


> As mentioned the Pfizer kits with the 12mg x 3 vials in were fake kits


This is not 3 vials kit, this is 1 x 12mg somatropin powder and water for refilling the pen, so basicly only 36i.u. kit without pen. Its say on the box that reconstruction must be done with Genotropin pen 12.

I know the guy who selling me that, know where he lives and all, however i will check my hgh levels every 2 weeks (cost 19e here) and after 2 months igf also just to be sure.

Anything wrong (He guarantee for the quality) , i go to his place, and take my money back.


----------



## barcelona1979

This is how it looks.

Ps. I just called pharmacy, they told me Pfizer make them like that for refilling the pen, its coming 2ml pack 1ml somatropin and 1ml water.


----------



## thoon

At first glance yours look ok ,

I was referring to the Pfizer 12mg x 3 vial kits


----------



## InThePark

Hey All,

I just ordered Hyge from an off-shoot of DRS Labs. I emailed customer service in regards to authenticity - I wanted to make sure I got the box so I can check serial numbers on hyg[cn]. I got this back from them. Does it make sense?

Please don't use the "verification" sites. They are built to control market for special interest. There are multiple sites like that claiming the ownership of the product.

Our supplier gets products from factory and someone asked already why numbers wouldnt appear on this and similar sites, someone registered this site and very likely buy products from a factory and enter those codes so obviously if you order elsewhere they dont match. They would force order from them and of course control prices.

If you lookup on whois, domain was registered under the private email as well as offshore dns:

PSCarb? You seem to be the oracle on this board. Pleased to meet you btw.


----------



## Noob21

Hi I'm a little confused with all the numbers and measurements like ng/l, mcg/l, ug/l,etc.

I'm a 53 year old male I injected approx 9IU of hgh from a Pfizer Genotropin Go Quick Pen at 10 am, around 2 and 1/2 hours later I had a hgh blood test and the results were 5.9 ug/l

This was written under the blood test result

GH results are now being

reported in mass units (ug/L)

of recombinant IS 98/574.

The conversion factor is:

ug/L x 3 = mIU/L.

This was written in the email I received with the results

A Growth Hormone (GH) level of 5.6 microgrammes per litre (mcg/l) is probably acceptable, representing a 'basal level' (background level) of hormone which can fluctuate during the day from levels below 1 up to 45 mcg/l.

I would appreciate it if someone could interpret the results for me, thank you


----------



## Alex875

hi guys, I'm currently on 4iu eurotropin i have found a place in manchester who will test my bloods, the question is do i have a growth hormone test or an amino acid test? thanks


----------



## Alex875

Any answers?


----------



## Noob21

Growth hormone blood test as far as I'm aware, that's the one I've just had


----------



## Alex875

cheers for that i will be back with results soon


----------



## Noob21

Here's the Genotropin


----------



## Noob21

Here's a pic of the test results


----------



## djstu1

Alex875 said:


> hi guys, I'm currently on 4iu eurotropin i have found a place in manchester who will test my bloods, the question is do i have a growth hormone test or an amino acid test? thanks


How did you get on with the Eurotropins mate??


----------



## Espagnolito75

djstu1 said:


> How did you get on with the Eurotropins mate??


hi bro, my source have eurotropins and Rex-Tropin... You like it ?

thanks


----------



## LRB

anyone got bloods done for hygene pharma dot com 200iu Green tops and 100iu Black tops. Im on the 200iu Greens ATM, first week. First few shots i felt sleepy. Im defiantly more full, weight also seems to be slightly up. Thought these effects are too soon so im paranoid its insulin or estrogen.

If anyone has had this tested and can show result analys that would be great, few people on these so very beneficial for all


----------



## djstu1

My friend on the Eurotropins, but last 2 weeks he's not had a chance to get his bloods done.

I got my bloods done 4wks ago, and results back for the Hyg.asia fake as presumed.

Said I should have been between 70-240 and I was 171 so time to find some good ones for a change, lot harder than it used to be


----------



## Uklifter

I've recently got some simplexx. The only diff to mine is that mine has a red stopper. Are you saying all these are snide ?


----------



## Fina

Great thread this, though not so much useful info recently, what are the safe bets nowadays?


----------

